# Wie filetiert man einen Karpfen?



## Abra (20. September 2005)

Hallo,
nun haben wir unsere ersten Karpfen (8 bis 18 Pfund) verschenkt, weil wir nicht recht damit umgehen können. Das muss sich ändern. Zum Filetieren habe ich unterschiedliche Beschreibungen gelesen: Bei allen erfolgt wohl erst ein Schnitt hinter den Kiemen. Doch dann schälen die einen das Fleich von dort in Richtung Schwanz ab, die anderen schneiden am Rücken entlang und schälen dann in Richtung Bauch. Wie geht das beim Karpfen am besten? Wie bekommt man dann die Haut ab? Oder bleibt die dran?
Gruß
Abra


----------



## hamburger Jung (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie filetiert man einen Karpfen?*

Ich schneide den Rücken entlang und schäle dann richtung Bauch. So mache ich es bei allen Fischen, die ich filetiere. Wichtig dabei ist, dass man ein vernünftiges Messer benutzt. Zum Haut abziehen, das Filet mit der Hautseite auf ein Brett legen und das Messer vorsichtig zwischen Haut und Fleisch bringen. Dann einfach die schon gelöste Haut mit mit zwei Fingern festhalten und das Messer vorsichtig durchschieben.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie filetiert man einen Karpfen?*



> nun haben wir unsere ersten Karpfen (8 bis 18 Pfund) verschenkt, weil wir nicht recht damit umgehen können



Also wenn man Fische nicht verwerten kann, soll man die verschiedenen Gerüchten zufolge auch zurücksetzen können.
Und wenn man nicht Filetieren kann, soll es angeblich auch möglich sein die komplett zuzubereiten.

Sorry, aber wenn ich sowas lese geht mir der Hut hoch. Erst totkloppen um des totkloppens willen und dann an ungeliebte Leute verschenken oder gleich wegwerfen....  #d 

Gib besser das Fischen auf und kauf Fischstäbchen. Ist auch billiger.

Just Monsters
holger


----------



## dorschhai (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie filetiert man einen Karpfen?*

Ich kann mich Holger nur anschließen, das finde ich auch ein bisschen heavy. Muss einfach nicht sein sowas.


----------



## bodenseepeter (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie filetiert man einen Karpfen?*

Holger, Dorschhai, ich gebe Euch ja prinzipiell Recht, aber Abra hat ja hier seinen Thread eröffnet, weil er sich "bessern" will. Ich finde, das sollte ihm doch ein paar Pluspunkte geben.|thinkerg: 
Als ich meinen ersten Karpfen, überhaupt meine ersten Fische gefangen habe, stand ich auch vor dem Problem: Was tun? Natürlich habe ich sie mitgenommen, ebenso natürlich für mich war aber auch, sie zu verputzen. Das war nicht immer ein Vergnügen, aber für mich gehört die sinnvolle Verwertung zum Angeln dazu.
Abra hat seine Fische verschenkt, hoffen wir einfach, dass die Beschenkten ein lecker Essen genießen können.
Abra, Dir weiter Petri Heil und berücksichtige das, was meine Vorposter gemeint haben:
Wenn Du der Kreatur Fisch an´s Leben gehst, sei Dir bewußt, warum Du das tust, also welchen Grund Du hast, den Fisch nicht zurückzusetzen!


----------

